# How do you backup your computer data?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The thread title says it all. How often do you backup your computer data? Any horror stories?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't know which one to choose from your list.

I back up my data from my PCs and "My Cloud " Drives to a DVD.
I had not done that since I bought the My Cloud drive.
Thanks to your post, I just finished doing that.

I don't use the cloud data storage for anything that I am aware of.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Carbonite cloud.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

My Mac backs up automatically every hour to my Airport Extreme. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

n0qcu said:


> I don't
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Same here. Anything important was back up awhile ago. I use mainly my iPad now and depend on them for backup.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I back up to an external hard drive using Acronis True Image. -- full backup plus weekly incremental. I make another full backup every two months, erasing the previous set after doing so.

I have also used Win 10's File History to recover individual files occasionally. The File History folder is also located on my external drive.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> I don't know which one to choose from your list.
> 
> I back up my data from my PCs and "My Cloud " Drives to a DVD.
> I had not done that since I bought the My Cloud drive.
> ...


I also have a WD My Cloud and if you install the WD Smartware program, it does seemless automatic backups for you.

I can't imagine putting stuff onto a DVD. I have a 2 TB My Cloud and have it filled with over 1 TB including my backups, digital pictures from the past 15 years, and converted VHS home videos.

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mrknowitall526 said:


> I also have a WD My Cloud and if you install the WD Smartware program, it does seemless automatic backups for you.
> 
> I can't imagine putting stuff onto a DVD. I have a 2 TB My Cloud and have it filled with over 1 TB including my backups, digital pictures from the past 15 years, and converted VHS home videos.
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


I don't use the My Cloud for a backup. I use it as my main drive and access it from 3 different computers on my network.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> I don't use the My Cloud for a backup. I use it as my main drive and access it from 3 different computers on my network.


It can back up all of those computers for you.

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It depends on the files. My KeePass and WinAuth files are backed up to my FreeNAS server, Dropbox, Google Drive, Microsoft OneCloud, and Amazon Drive. This is especially important since LastPass only contains a small subset of my password and none of my program registration codes. At least Authy is a cloud-based duplicate of my authentication codes.

I also built a FreeNAS server with the primary purpose of being able to automate backups using Acronis True Image from the four computers in my home to a centralized drive. It's also where I backup my two USB drives on my keychain (one with documents, one with utilities) to that same server. And, from there, I backup to external hard drives.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I too use multiple means of backup. Media files are on a 4-disk raid Synology NAS. My computers are networked with all files residing on my main computer. I use Rsync (I believe there is a windows version) to make a copy locally on another hard drive. For my most important files I do a TNO backup to AWS using their S3 service, which costs very little. TNO stands for Trust No One, where the files are encrypted locally (only I have the key) before being sent to the cloud.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I have Windows, Mac, Android and iOS devices so backup is different for each.

Windows - OneDrive syncing of files to the cloud plus once a month backup to a local external hard drive.

Mac - iCloud syncing and TimeMachine to a TimeCapsule

iOS - iTunes and iCloud backups

Android - Some Google syncing


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Music - Amazon Music cloud service (52,062 tracks which increases each time we buy a track or album from Amazon)
Everything Else - Amazon Cloud Unlimited Everything - (29,205 files, backed up when the mood strikes but at least quarterly)

I do have some things automatically syncing to OneDrive.

Most of our important stuff - finances, etc. - are on two Surface Pro 4's, my wife's and mine.

Horror stories? Since we've been using PC's since 1980 with Tandy Model II's using 8" floppy disks, I could write a book. My most recent one was somehow in early 2015 I managed to lose about three months of photos and home videos when the last hard drive I've ever hooked up to my computer crashed. My wife had some of them on her computer, but apparently I failed to upload them to the Amazon Cloud.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

i only use cloud backups for a few things like contacts on my iphone. i backup my pc stuff once a month to 2 external drives.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I use TimeMachine to back up my Macs to a Synology Diskstation located in a fire resistant room in my house. The NAS backs up the most important sparsebundle (the one with all our family pictures and home movies) to Amazon Drive Unlimited. 

Hopefuly I'm covered.


----------



## tvaddict (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't want anything of mine in the cloud. I use Macrium Reflect for backing up on 4 Windows 10 machines to external hdd's. 2 computers are scheduled to do a full backup once a week and an incremental every night. The other 2 I backup manually to external hdd's only occasionally as they don't have much important data but just do it to save the current state of the OS and installed pgm's.


----------

